# Pogo iPhone Stylus



## windflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy this stylus in Canada?

Thanks.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

windflower said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy this stylus in Canada?
> 
> Thanks.


LondonDrugs sells them
pogo stylus


----------



## windflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

*$30!!*

Thats an insane price for a stylus. Its useful but not worth $30


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have five styluses on the end of each hand. That way I don't lose them.


----------



## windflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Hee. Hee. Cute.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe there's something *magical* about the Pogo stylus. I thought my iPod Touch experience would be enhanced by the addition of a stylus so I ordered some off eBay (not pogo, but hey)

Turns out the ones I bought didn't work any better than the ones I made by wrapping aluminum foil around a pencil and licking my fingers before I picked it up. In fact, the ones I bought didn't work as well.

I used a Palm device for years and that's why I thought I needed a stylus. 

Margaret


----------



## windflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I'm looking for the stylus for my brother. I'll pass on the info.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i was thinking about getting one to use with a drawing app....does anyone know how well the pogo will work over the invisible shield? i ask because the invisible shield does add a bit of tack.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw an iPhone stylus at FutureShop yesterday. Not the Pogo and I don't remember what it was called but it was only $20


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

i-rui said:


> i was thinking about getting one to use with a drawing app....does anyone know how well the pogo will work over the invisible shield? i ask because the invisible shield does add a bit of tack.



I have both the Pogo and a shield and it works just fine, but you do have to push a bit harder then when I use my finger, great for when it is cold out though as my fingers get too damb cold for the iPhone to realize that I am touching it.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

what about the felt tip? does it wear down easily? is it going to attract a ton of lint if i keep it in my pocket?


----------



## windflower (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I'll check it out.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya it does tend to "grab" stuff but it is easy to clean off with just your fingers, takes me about a second to do so.


----------

